# Unintelligent’ Blacks ‘Brainwashed’ To Keep Successful Black Men Down



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I usually don't give a shit what Charles Barkley says, but I found his recent interview to be somewhat insightful.
My good friend STC calls it the "Crawfish Effect". When a crawfish in the bucket tries to escape certain doom by climbing out of the bucket, the other crawfish reach up and pull him back down into the bucket.

"NBA Hall of Famer Charles Barkley spoke candidly about the problems facing the black community when appearing on a Philadelphia radio station, accusing "unintelligent," "brainwashed" African-Americans of keeping successful ones down."

Charles Barkley: Blacks 'Brainwashed' To Keep Black Men Down | The Daily Caller


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry Slippy -- didn't mean to double post this topic.

BRAVO for Charles -- you don't often hear the truth being spoken about blacks from blacks.

For those that haven't opened the link yet, listen to the audio clip, it is quite compelling.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very much so Beer Man. The fact that 90+% vote for skin color is a telling story.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Bill Cosby has been saying it for decades. Quite probably one of the smartest, most educated people in this country, even I take note when Bill Cosby has something to say. Even if it's not a comedic routine.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Some people are so consumed with skin color that they cannot make good decisions. Hence Ferguson, MO; Trayvon vs Zimmerman, Presidential Election 2008, 2012, OJ Simpson Murder case, South Africa...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Very much so Beer Man. The fact that 90+% vote for skin color is a telling story.


You are 100% on the mark. If you listen carefully, you here voters say all the time "It's because they're this...", not "Because this is what they stand for". I'm registered Republican, and I actually vote for Democrats too. I will support a moderate on either side of the fence. 99% of the black people that voted for Obama, did so ONLY because he was black. Apologists and Liberals voted for him because it was "time" for a black man to be president.

When we finally crumble and have our first female president (no insult intended ladies-keep reading), it will be because it was "time" for a woman to be president. Not because she would be a good president, but because she was a woman, and that was good enough. "Good Enough" is not acceptable for what is supposed to be the leader of the free world. It will be the same when we have our first "Gay" president. I DO NOT CARE what your gender, ethnicity, race or orientation is, as long as you are the RIGHT PERSON for the job. As a nation we are stuck not with the ability to pick a good candidate to vote for, but the lesser of the evils. I wish Colin Powell had run for president. I would have gladly voted for him.

What people fail to realize they're doing, is they are destroying this country to fulfill some misguided "social agenda" based on race, ethnicity, gender or orientation. They have based their voting on a sense of perceived fairness, rather than facts. Apologists are heading for the front of the line in dismantling this entire nation. Uneducated, uninformed voters, are destroying this nation.

The system is rife with fraud. The latest being voting machines in Illinois that would not allow you to cast a vote for a Republican candidate. Miscalibrated my ass. It's electronic; try programmed. How many votes were cast before it was discovered? How many machines don't they know about? Entire Precincts during the last presidential election with 100% of ALL votes, cast for Obama? You honestly expect me to believe that? Entire precincts that gave 100% of their vote to a candidate? I don't think so.

Now, the Federal Elections Commission, headed by a liberal, is considering limiting Political Based videos on YouTube and forcing them to comply with a host of regulations if they do so, and some monstrous fines if they don't. My guess is as soon as you bash a Dem or Libtard, FEC will be inside your ass up to your vocal chords. But I won't count on it going the other way. The far left Dems want to do away with adversarial political speech against them. And the Constitution will apply only to us as long as we agree with them.

The courts have ruled against hearing a case regarding targeting of a conservative, Tea Party based group by the IRS, because ultimately, they were granted their non-profit status. Wasn't the point. The point was the horrific trip they took to finally get to their non-profit status. It's like saying a cop can beat the holy dog shit out of you, as long as you weren't charged with, or at least acquitted of a crime. Then it's all good? I don't think so.

Our nation is PLAGUED with corruption at every level of government. We see it on a daily basis. Voter Fraud - No Prosecution - based on race - Courts continually reject voter ID to help prevent fraud - liberal appointed judges\Elected Officials attempting to take away our Second Amendment Rights - Arrested for International Arms Trafficking - Carrying Concealed Weapon while under the influence as they participate in a "demonstration"\U.S. Senators attempting land grabs using federal law enforcement officers that weren't authorized to be armed in the first place so their son could negotiate a deal with the Chinese for a solar farm\Attorney General found in contempt by congress, refuses to turn over documents - Heads a gun running operation that leads to the death of honest, hard working law enforcement officers - never spends a day behind bars - we would have.

Our government is running amuck. It does as it pleases, when it pleases. The higher ups live in the lap of luxury on the taxpayer dime, accept as "gifts" and deal firearms illegally to their own employees (TSA) without repercussion, and based on your level of favoritism, may or may not be prosecuted. Most, will be ignored completely, others will receive reprimand/retirement and/or reassignment and promotion.

It is time for change. One way or the other.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good on Barkley. America would become a much better place if ALL people, not just blacks took his advice. I work with lots of blacks and I see what he is talking about. I also work with and know lots of whites. Many of which would benifit from this as much as the blacks. My generation (sub 30yo) has a backwards view. Many think being stupid is somehow cool. This is the main reason IMO that America is swirling the drain. We have become stupid.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys are all spot on. 
I must add, WE have condoned and allowed this to happen. 
A recent article on Farmington Police department, was asking for help identifying a vehicle used to steal a load of firewood, and people were saying, well, the wood should be locked, and it's just ok to steal....
Really, tie whoever did it to a tree a beat th stuffing out of them. 
Until out government fears us, were screwed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Good on Barkley. America would become a much better place if ALL people, not just blacks took his advice. I work with lots of blacks and I see what he is talking about. I also work with and know lots of whites. Many of which would benifit from this as much as the blacks. My generation (sub 30yo) has a backwards view. Many think being stupid is somehow cool. This is the main reason IMO that America is swirling the drain. We have become stupid.


Stupid has always been cool. That is why James Dean was so popular back in the day. It is why disco was popular in the 70's and punk rock in the 80's. So your generation does not have a monopoly on stupid.

What is different is that being "cool" is somehow important to anybody older than 18. There is nothing wrong with being "cool" when you are 16 and still in high school. The world goes wildly off track when you are 25, 30, 40 or 50 and still give a fat rat's ass about being cool.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> You are 100% on the mark. If you listen carefully, you here voters say all the time "It's because they're this...", not "Because this is what they stand for". I'm registered Republican, and I actually vote for Democrats too. I will support a moderate on either side of the fence. 99% of the black people that voted for Obama, did so ONLY because he was black. Apologists and Liberals voted for him because it was "time" for a black man to be president.
> 
> When we finally crumble and have our first female president (no insult intended ladies-keep reading), it will be because it was "time" for a woman to be president. Not because she would be a good president, but because she was a woman, and that was good enough. "Good Enough" is not acceptable for what is supposed to be the leader of the free world. It will be the same when we have our first "Gay" president. I DO NOT CARE what your gender, ethnicity, race or orientation is, as long as you are the RIGHT PERSON for the job. As a nation we are stuck not with the ability to pick a good candidate to vote for, but the lesser of the evils. I wish Colin Powell had run for president. I would have gladly voted for him.
> 
> ...


DAMN BIGDOGBUC...Telling it like it is my man....spoutin gospel and troof upn her..upn her....woo wooooo.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Stupid has always been cool. That is why James Dean was so popular back in the day. It is why disco was popular in the 70's and punk rock in the 80's. So your generation does not have a monopoly on stupid.
> 
> What is different is that being "cool" is somehow important to anybody older than 18. There is nothing wrong with being "cool" when you are 16 and still in high school. The world goes wildly off track when you are 25, 30, 40 or 50 and still give a fat rat's ass about being cool.


Ha ha...I gave up on the being cool when my kid said.."What happened Dad...you look like the man who ate the dad I had a few years ago..." a reference to some minor weight gain....I said "Son...in a survival situation.....I will out live you by at least three weeks...so laugh it up skinny boy...laugh it up...."


----------

